# Webserver



## DokFerien (15. März 2004)

Guten Tag an Alle hier ....

Ich bin ein totaler Newbie auf dem Gebiet und will da mal nen bischen durchsteigen und habe nun mal nen paar Fragen (in der Hoffnung das sie nicht total Rookie sind)

Also wir wollen einen Webapplikation machen die auf eine Datenbank zugreift. Die Datenbank muss eine Interbase DB sein da wir bei Delhi und MySql Probleme hatten. Nun soll vom Web aus die Apllikation Formulare aus der Datenbank darstellen und Einträge erfordern und die Antworten in eine andere Tabelle eintragen. Die Datenbank ist schon da (damit hatten wir nicht so grosse Probleme). So nun habe ich mich mal nen bischen schlau gemacht. 

1) Wir brauchen einen Webspace der PhP 4.0 oder höher hat, da ab 4.0 erst interbase unterstütz wird. Sind denn in gemieteten Webspace meist Php und eine Interbase Datenbank installiert?
2) Wie genau geht das denn mit PhP? Die PHP-Dateien werden auf dem Server gespeichert und dann in das HTML-Script integriert und dann ganz normal aufgerufen oder wie?
3) Ist es dann "ganz" einfach die PhP-Dateien zu verändern und wieder auf den Server zu hauen?
4) Hat man dannin dem webspace die Möglichkeit die Datenbank vonselber zu verändern oder muss man sich dann an die Leute des Providers wenden?
5) Geht der Connect von bestimmten PhPapplikationen und der Datenbank dann einfach über einen Befehl in Php?

So das wars erstmal. 

Danke im Voraus

Dok


----------



## ProToniX (16. März 2004)

Schau einfach mal in der Manual nach ? *gg*

http://de3.php.net/manual/de/index.php


----------

